# Show us your boat!



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Here's my pride and joy, a little 14' jon boat, 15hp motor, perfect to motor upriver in the mornings and use the oars to get back.








Post up your boat!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

This was the day I bought it new. Polarkraft 1654 outfitter model. It has a different motor than the one in these pics. It has a 40hp tiller steer prop drive. 
I've added seats, rod holders, manual winch, and some other things. 
I like it. 
My last boat was a jet drive. It was nice to be able to run from one section of river to another quickly. But I didn't like it for fishing reservoirs or canals that are choked with weeds. Autumn when the leaves fall was always frustrating too.
This boat goes good on the lake and the river. Just can't go as fast on the river. Theres some areas I fish pretty regular and I can go somewhat fast cause I know where stuff is. Got an extra prop just in case. Had this 4 yrs and never needed it though.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Steathcraft atb 16/60 with 25 Yamaha prop . Very impressed with this boat so far . Pic is on the se Clinton river surprised how far I made it up river ele tilt makes the skinny water a dream. Still working on learning to row it lol got into a little trouble in the fast water


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

20200527_085227




__
Steve


__
Jun 5, 2020


__
1







16 foot Stealthcraft UFO jet.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Steve said:


> 20200527_085227
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful rig love that veil


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Veil was my design. It was a picture of a big brown that I caught and a fly that I tied.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Very nice rig, did I see you on the Manistee late Sept, like coming up from Rainbow Bend? 2-3 days?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ojh said:


> Very nice rig, did I see you on the Manistee late Sept, like coming up from Rainbow Bend? 2-3 days?


Was not me.


----------



## Inyourspot (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

That’s sick man ! Buddies got the same boat add a flip up windshield on the cc ... game changer


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

The 14' I run most often over the winter. Just recently upgraded it to a 25hp tiller. The 16' when I need a little more room. They both get the job done.


----------



## Inyourspot (Jul 11, 2016)

Inyourspot said:


> View attachment 623305


I have a windshield that slips into a channel, take it off to trailer the boat , definitely a must have on those cold mornings


----------



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta get me some of this:




















Backtroller Boats baby; darn they are nice.


----------



## thewoodenshoe (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

welcome, that sure is a pretty boat, does it catch fish, or just look good,


----------



## Glock1911 (Jul 23, 2016)

That boat is beautiful. I’d be reluctant to use it or bring a fish into it. Be afraid it stain the wood!


----------



## thewoodenshoe (Jan 6, 2021)

riverbob said:


> welcome, that sure is a pretty boat, does it catch fish, or just look good,


She certainly doesn’t have bad juju, but she’s happiest after a hard fought skunking.. being covered in muddy paw prints, having empty PBR cans all over the floor, and my friends cigarette butts In her cup holders.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

PBR drinkers come in all shapes, forms, and boat types!
:coolgleam


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Aug 18, 2010)

thewoodenshoe said:


> View attachment 627775
> View attachment 627773


Amazingly beautiful craftsmanship. Stunning.


----------



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

thewoodenshoe said:


> She certainly doesn’t have bad juju, but she’s happiest after a hard fought skunking.. being covered in muddy paw prints, having empty PBR cans all over the floor, and my friends cigarette butts In her cup holders.


WHAT?? No Cheestos??


----------

